# dudas con aumento de amperes en un generador



## angelcba (Mar 24, 2010)

Buenas!!
 Soy nuevo en el foro como asi tambien en el tema sobre electrónica y tengo dudas con respecto a los siguiente:
                                 Tengo un generador casero que me da  24v y 1 amper quisiera poder aumentar los amperes ya que mi intención es hacer funcionar varios aparatos en el mismo generador,como tendría que hacer? he leido que existen  elevadores de voltaje y de amperes pero de lo ultimo no encontré nada ( ya que quiero hacerlo y no comprarlo )

si alguien puede ayudarme desde ya les agradezco


Pd: perdón si este  tema ya está en el foro pero yo no encontré nada


Saludos!!!


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 24, 2010)

lo que tu quieres hacer no es elevar la corriente sino la POTENCIA (que es la multiplicación del voltaje por la corriente)... incrementar potencia sería obtener energía de la nada.. cosa que es imposible... por eso no encuentras nada...
la unica solución para obtener mas potencia es otro generador...


----------



## Cacho (Mar 24, 2010)

Y dijo Elaficionado una vez (no recuerdo las palabras exactas así que será una cita libre): 

Imaginemos que tenés cierta cantidad de plata.
Si querés comprar algo más caro vas a tener que conseguir más plata. No te queda otra.

Ahora reemplazá _plata _por _potencia_ y el concepto se explica solito. Si tenés 24V y 1A, tenés 24W. *Hasta* esa potencia podés hacer lo que quieras. Si querés más... ahorrá, que no hay tarjeta de crédito en esto.

Saludos


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 24, 2010)

Cuando sea grande quiero poder explicar las cosas de la manera cómica como las explica Cacho


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 24, 2010)

Y que modelo de generador es? 
Y sobre todo, que tipos de dispositivos quieres conectar en el?

Porque como siempre, la mejor opcion si tu voltaje no excede de 12 volts, es un alternador automotriz.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 24, 2010)

pablofunes90 dijo:


> Cuando sea grande quiero poder explicar las cosas de la manera cómica como las explica Cacho


Epa, tengo la sensación de que alguien me acaba de decir _viejo... _


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 24, 2010)

jjajaj no te creas eh! con 20 años ya sos mas grande que yo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2010)

. . . 20 años chateando  !


----------



## angelcba (Mar 24, 2010)

Gracias por la explicación y teniendo en cuenta lo que han dicho tengo que conseguir otro generador mas para aumentar los amperes y como hago para acoplarlos para tener amperes, si es que se puede


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 24, 2010)

Antes de buscar generadores: Con qué los pensás hacer girar?


----------



## angelcba (Mar 26, 2010)

hola lo pienso hacer girar con una corriente de agua que pasa por mi casa de campo  
a todo esto quisiera preguntar como hago par tener mas amperes?  
o mejor dicho que factor  o que es lo que genera los amperes  ( en un generador)


----------



## Cacho (Mar 26, 2010)

Te hago una pregunta más básica que la que hacés vos: ¿Qué es un Ampére?

Saludos


----------



## angelcba (Mar 26, 2010)

segun wikipedia ""El amperio o ampere (símbolo A), es la unidad de intensidad de corriente eléctrica."" bien y como hago para  optener mas intencidad?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 26, 2010)

angelcba dijo:


> hola lo pienso hacer girar con una corriente de agua que pasa por mi casa de campo
> a todo esto quisiera preguntar como hago par tener mas amperes?


Necesitas que gire a mas vueltas, y en consecuencia vas a necesitar mas torque ==> Necesitas mas Presión*Caudal en la turbina. 
Pero pasado un limite de corriente, que lo fija principalmente el diametro del alambre del bobinado, el generador irá recalentando hasta quemarse.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 26, 2010)

Eso supuse:  No sabés lo que es un Ampére y así va a ser muy difícil que entiendas cómo obtener más... O mejor dicho, por qué no vas a obtener más con el mismo aparato.

Digamos que tenés un caño por el que bombeás agua. La presión (Fuerza/Superficie) será la tensión (V) y el caudal (Litros/Minuto), la corriente (I). ¿Cómo hacés para tener más caudal?
Simple: Mayor presión. O un caño más grande si tenés presión suficiente y el caño limita el flujo. En general vas a tener que cambiar la bomba.

En tu caso vas a tener que cambiar de generador, o hacer girar más rápido al tuyo, pero los "caños" (alambres del bobinado) tienen que dar la medida. Eso lo dudo.

¿Se entiende más o menos?

Edit: Me ganó Eduardo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 26, 2010)

Si yo fuera curioso preguntaría ¿ Que tipo de generador tienes ?


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 26, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si yo fuera curioso preguntaría ¿ Que tipo de generador tienes ?



yo ya habia preguntado..



antiworldx dijo:


> Y que modelo de generador es?
> Y sobre todo, que tipos de dispositivos quieres conectar en el?
> 
> Porque como siempre, la mejor opcion si tu voltaje no excede de 12 volts, es un alternador automotriz.



Y sigo esperando la respuesta... Al parecer no hay un planteamiento del problema... mas bien creo que se trata de buscar un problema a una solucion.


----------



## angelcba (Mar 29, 2010)

buenas tardes contestando a lo planteado por antiworldx y Fogonazo  pido disculpas con respecto a mi consulta falto aclarar que lo que plantie en un principio era un ejemplo ya que lo que quiero hacer es con un generador casero ya sea con un alternador automotriz o con cualquier otro, lo que me importa basicamente es el tema de poder obtener varios amperes ya que es lo mas importante.
Cacho y Eduardo me han despejado las dudas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2010)

Si vas a emplear un alternador de un vehículo yo te aconsejaría que consigas uno de camión, son de 24V y hay de hasta 100A.
Incluso existen unos de colectivo aún mayores (De mayor capacidad de corriente)


----------



## angelcba (Mar 29, 2010)

gracias por el dato voy a ver que consigo tambien lo importante es la fuerza que nececito para hacerlo girar ya que si nececita mucha mas de la que puedo darle con la corriente de agua  no me va a servir un alternador tan grande 
gracias de nuevo por el dato


----------



## Cacho (Mar 29, 2010)

Termodinámica: La energía no se crea ni se destruye, sino que se transforma. Palabras más o menos es eso lo que dice una de sus leyes básicas.

Si tu corriente de agua se mueve despacito => Tiene poca energía cinética.
La máxima energía eléctrica que podrás obtener de ahí será igual a la cinética multiplicada por la eficiencia del sistema generador (siempre es menor que 1).

Si la corriente va rápido => Tiene más energía cinética y podés obtener más electricidad. 

No esperes milagros.

En última instancia, transformar la energía cinética en fuerza para mover tu generador no es algo muy complicado (no quiero decir que sea una pavada), pero de ninguna manera  te vas a escapar de lo que puse al principio.

Saludos


----------



## angelcba (Mar 29, 2010)

tenes razon, mi intencion es usar engranajes o poleas para aumentar la velocidad y la fuerza de giro lo que queria expresar en la frace anterior es que si el alternador de camion es muy pesado y nececita mucha energia par hacerlo girar se me va a complicar .

Todo es cuestion de intentar y probar
con respecto a la leyes las e leido pero algunas si no te las explican no se entienden o mejor dicho como yo no estoy en el tema me es mas dificil y no tengo mucho material para experimentar tampoco

con respecto a lo que decis cacho



> En última instancia, transformar la energía cinética en fuerza para mover tu generador no es algo muy complicado (no quiero decir que sea una pavada), pero de ninguna manera te vas a escapar de lo que puse al principio.




si no entendi mal me decis que si no llegara a tener suficiente potencia como para hacer girar el alternador use otro mas chico para hacer andar un motor que haga girar al alternador mas grande?  se que el problema principal es romper la inercia despues es facil


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 29, 2010)

El camino para ver la factibilidad no es el que estas siguiendo, el generador es lo último.

Primero es definir la *potencia* máxima que necesitás. Digamos 2kW.

Después, verificar que la presión y el caudal "economicamente" disponibles, cumplen que Potencia_Hidraulica = Presión*Caudal sea varias veces mayor (por las pérdidas) que la que necesitás.

Si eso no se cumple, ya sea porque no hay agua suficiente o el entubado y afines resulta carísimo --> Olvidate, no hay mas nada que hacer.

Si se cumple, recién ahora, de acuerdo a la regularidad del suministro (por la necesidad de baterias) , a la potencia y a la longitud de la instalacion electrica, podés decidir que tipo de generador usar.


Lo mas conveniente es usar alternadores de camión (con su regulador de voltaje). Tenes mas corriente y es preferible 24Vcc a 12Vcc para poder usar cables mas delgados en la instalación.


EDITO:
Comentarios:


> ...mi intencion es usar engranajes o poleas para aumentar la velocidad y la fuerza de giro lo que queria expresar en la frace anterior es que si el alternador de camion es muy pesado y nececita mucha energia par hacerlo girar se me va a complicar .


Eso que escribiste no tiene sentido.  --> Consejo: Leer sobre mecánica.

Ademas, si no tenes fuerza suficiente para mover el alternador en vacío --> muchísimo menos bajo carga.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2010)

angelcba dijo:


> tenes razon, mi intencion es usar engranajes o poleas para aumentar la velocidad y la fuerza de giro lo que queria expresar en la frace anterior es que si el alternador de camion es muy pesado y nececita mucha energia par hacerlo girar se me va a complicar .



Si la potencia que entrega tu corriente de agua la consideramos constante, aumentando con poleas o engranajes la velocidad, la fuerza o más bien el par motor *"Disminuye"*
Si por el contrario mediante poleas o engranajes disminuimos la velocidad el "Par Motor" *Aumenta*

Si multiplicas la velocidad por la fuerza, esto da un valor *Constante* y es la potencia que entrega tu corriente de agua, si aumenta uno disminuye el otro y viceversa.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 29, 2010)

angelcba dijo:


> si no entendi mal me decis que si no llegara a tener suficiente potencia como para hacer girar el alternador use otro mas chico para hacer andar un motor que haga girar al alternador mas grande?  se que el problema principal es romper la inercia despues es facil


No, lo que digo es que podés usar un reductor para que la fuerza generada por el agua alcance para mover el alternador. Claro, va a girar más despacio y por eso genera menos energía eléctrica (ahí se ve la Termodinámica en acción).

Un consejo: Leé qué son Fuerza, Trabajo, Potencia y Energía. Son todos parientes pero no son lo mismo ni mucho menos.

Saludos

Edit: Ups... Llegué último a la charla


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2010)

Cuando yo fabricaba "Centrales Hidroeléctricas" (Comentario muy poco modesto) lo primero que se hacía es "Aforar" el río o arroyo para determinar la potencia factible de conseguir de ese caudal.
Y en definitiva esta potencia estará dada por el caudal y la diferencia de altura que tendrá el agua sobre la turbina.

! Si, ya se lo dijo Eduardo primero, pero tenía ganas de repetirlo ¡


----------



## angelcba (Mar 29, 2010)

ven como decia e leido sobre poleas y engranajes por internet y le falto la pequeña parte de que si hay mas velocidad hay menos fuerza 
como dije antes hay cosas que no las explican bien y solo las entienden las personas que ya estan en el tema 
gracias a ustedes que tienen la paciencia de explicarmelo puedo entenderlas

volviendo al tema estube investigando y vi sobre un motor que coonsume energia de una bateria de 9v y entrega una carga de 64v o algo asi ( motor bedini ) 
hay gente que dice que es imposible otra que no lo es. ese motor me serviria para aumentar el movimiento del alternador ? 

se que a lo mejor es una pregunta absurda pero pero como les dije antes no soy un experto en este tema y tengo mis dudas que me gustaria despejar


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 29, 2010)

angelcba dijo:


> ...volviendo al tema estube investigando y vi sobre un motor que coonsume energia de una bateria de 9v y entrega una carga de 64v o algo asi ( motor bedini )
> hay gente que dice que es imposible otra que no lo es.


De una bateria de 9V entregar 64V a la carga no tiene nada de raro. 
Sin ir mas lejos, los encendedores de cocina que te venden por dos mangos en el supermercado, tienen una pila de 1.5V y elevan a mas de 3000V para que salte la chispa.

Lo que vos ignoras es que el voltaje por si solo no significa *nada*. Para alimentar tu casa necesitas *energia*, y *eso es lo imposible* --> *no se puede* consumir en promedio 1 Watt y entregar en promedio 1.001 Watt.

Sin embargo, hay algunos dispositivos que "aparentemente" violan esto. Lo que hacen en realidad es hacerle ciclos de histeresis a los imanes de manera que vaya disminuyendo su campo magnetico --> En el mejor de los casos, la energia extra entregada será igual a la que se gastó para imantarlos.

Son mecanismos ingeniosos hay que reconocer, pero era de esperar... Todos los estafadores son ingeniosos. 



> ese motor me serviria para aumentar el movimiento del alternador ?


*No* :enfadado:


----------



## ballestool (Abr 1, 2010)

Hmm te recomiendo que a las revoluciones por minuto (rpm) las mantengas constantes y no "rapidas" (la velocidad es relativa), y con gran fuerza (ahi puedes usar tu metodo por engranes o aun mejor con bandas y poleas como lo hace el motor de un automovil)

Hago esta recomendacion ya que (como decia anteriormente Eduardo), al consumir la energia electrica que manda el generador, este se "magnetiza" y se hace mas dificil de girar, y si hay fuerza al girar no disminuira la velocidad y no habra variaciones en la Electricidad (VA)


Espero y me haya dado a entender...
Saludos desde Tijuana =)


----------



## anibalnuma (Mar 28, 2018)

Saludos. Una duda similar me surgió a mí también. He leído que cuando se aumenta el voltaje de AC usando un transformador la corriente de salida es proporcionalmente menor, de manera que la potencia se mantiene (aunque siempre se pierde un poco por calor y demás). Ahora, en el caso contrario, si uso un transformador para disminuir el voltaje... la corriente de salida no es mayor proporcionalemente que la de entrada?? O sea, mi pregunta sería: no es posible aumentar el amperaje disminuyendo el voltaje (manteniendo siempre la potencia, o sea el producto V*I)??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2018)

Si , y restando las pérdidas , digamos un 7 %


----------



## pandacba (Mar 28, 2018)

Precisamente, los transformadores, son esos transformadores de energía, por eso cuando se calculan se tienen en cuenta las perdidas.
En toda transformación ya sea hacia arriba  o hacia abajo siempre hay pérdidas, es el costo de la transformación


----------



## anibalnuma (Mar 28, 2018)

Sí, entiendo perfectamente que haya pérdidas, mi duda venía por si se podía aumentar el amperaje ya que había leìdo que si pero alguien en otro espacio digital me decia que no era posible...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 28, 2018)

Basicamente sin tener en cuenta las perdidas se debe cumplir si o si  o siguiente

Vin X Iin=VsXIsal.
Si te fijas en las formulas de cálculo se parte de eso para la relación de espiras
Es decir que la energia (potencia) de salida = a la energía (potencia)de ingreso, debido a que no se puede crear energia de la nada


----------



## anibalnuma (Mar 28, 2018)

Es precisamente lo q*ue* yo habia leido...


----------

